# i need to remove my transmission...



## JASON-S13.5 (Aug 11, 2006)

hey guys, im going to remove my transmission on saturday to put in a new clutch and fly wheel. i was wandering if you had any advice that might make the job go smoothly. are any of the bolts hard to get to, and require any specal tools? i friend of mine was mentioning somthing about maybee needing a three foot long ratchet extention to get to some of the bell houseing bolts? any advice will help thanks............i do have the chilton book but it dosent go into alot of detail for removal.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i just replaced my clutch yesterday. get ready for a long day, more than likely you'll run into someproblems that'll make you want to shoot yourself. all i can say is have at least another guy there with you. i had two other people and myself and it was still tough, but it was also the first time we had every done it. the only tools you should need are some air rachets, breaker bars, lights, a torque wrench, some PB blaster, and a clutch alignment tool. the hardest parts were getting the very top bolt of the tranmission off, getting the transmission off, and putting it back on. i suggest that when removing the driveshaft, we found it easier to remove the first half of the driveshaft and pull it from the transmission than having to take out the whole thing. 

and another thing i found wierd was (if someone could help me with this) when i took of the slave cylinder, i didn't remove the line from it. when we out back everything and tried to bleed the lines, there wasn't any air in the system. i'm guessing there wasn't because all i did was unbolt it from the transmission. has anyone else experieneced this?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Nismo240 said:


> another thing i found wierd was (if someone could help me with this) when i took of the slave cylinder, i didn't remove the line from it. when we out back everything and tried to bleed the lines, there wasn't any air in the system. i'm guessing there wasn't because all i did was unbolt it from the transmission. has anyone else experieneced this?


Smart move! I've done that many times; saves the extra work of bleeding.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

ok, just making sure. cause everywhere i've read people have said bleeding is very time consuming, but when i was talking it out i really didn't see the necessity of taking the line off. guess i made a smart move.


----------



## JASON-S13.5 (Aug 11, 2006)

thanks..yes one of my concerns was how hard would the bolts on the top of the bell housing be to get to, how did you finally get them out, what did you use?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i only had two bots that were hard to get out. one was the 2nd one from the top on the left side. i had to get to that one from going through the engine bay. the other one was the bolt on the very top on the center. there was also a bracket and from what looked to be a breather line for the transmission. i also got that one from the engine bay. all the otehrs should be easy to get to. don't forget to take the starter out too!


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

IMPACT GUN LONG EXTENSION AND A SWIVEL SOCKET DOES THE TRICK COMES OFF IN NO TIME. OBVIOUSLY A LIFT MADE THE JOB A WHOLE LOT EASIER FOR ME.


----------



## Madmaxfl (Oct 22, 2005)

The bolts are really pretty easy to get to compared to some other like the 300. Like trmn8 said a couple long extensions and a swivel socket. I have also found 3/8 inch drives allow a little more room than a 1/2 inch drive. On the top two bolts you just have to stick your hand up there and feel your way, once the bolts are broken loose it is easy. It is also a good idea to get a piece of cardboard and draw a circle and an arrow marking the top of the tranny and then stick the bolts in the cardboard in relation to where they go on the tranny as the bolt sizes vary. I also like to rent a transmission jack for $30 since I do this solo at times. You should also resurface the flywheel, replace the throw out bearing and the pilot bushing while in there. Careful on how much grease you put on the shaft so the new clutch disk is not contaminated.


----------



## JASON-S13.5 (Aug 11, 2006)

thanks guys.. im starting tomorrow morning hopefully everything goes well..


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

one more thing i would replace. is the clutch pivot. i had an occasion where it broke on me and i was stuck on the road. i would replace it also. better safe then sorry. for that little damn pivot cost me 90 bucks in towing.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

the only problem i had with mine was reinstalling the transmission. the engine was at a bad angle and i had the hardest time getting the transmission back in. it kept getting stuck on the tunnel.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> the only problem i had with mine was reinstalling the transmission. the engine was at a bad angle and i had the hardest time getting the transmission back in. it kept getting stuck on the tunnel.


yeah i had the same problem. i ended up having to push the back end of the motor down while two of my friends guided it in. it would've been a lot easier if we had been using a transmission stand instead of a regular jack.


----------



## JASON-S13.5 (Aug 11, 2006)

new clutch and fly wheel are in, and every thing went well, thanks to all your guys help, i really appreciate it. i also put in a new transmission mount from peak performance, its the super stiff black one. its so stiff that it has absolutely no flex. has any one else used on of these? because the car vibrates alot now and i think its because of that mount. so tomorrow im going to put the stock mount back in to see if thats what is causing the vibration and i will double check the drive line.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

good to hear that averytinhg worked out good. i actually palnned on using that same tranny mount on mine, but let me know if thats what the problem is.


----------



## Madmaxfl (Oct 22, 2005)

Is it vibrating when you drive it or standing still? Did you mark the drive shaft where it lines up to the diff flange? If not you may want to unbolt it and rotate in one hole and see if that make any difference.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

also check the rubber bushing. it could of been damaged.


----------



## JASON-S13.5 (Aug 11, 2006)

so today i put the stock transmission mount back in and drove the car arround the block and now its nice and smoothe, so that super stiff peak performance mount is what was makeing the car shake so bad i mean it was really bad..so i went to enjukuracing.com where i ordered it to read about it again, because when i ordered it all the description said was red mount stiff and black mount stiffer haha. now the web site says red mount for street and black for track only.. even though i compete in time attack i couldnt amagine having my car shake like that on the track..so i wouldnt suggest any body buy that mount go for a softer one..........


----------



## pawciu75 (Dec 8, 2015)

hi everyone. I have 2002 maxima with 6 spd manual tranny. I was trying to take transmission out today and I am stuck. Transmission is separated from the engine but still hanging there. I think I do have problem to go over the wheel side driving shaft. I only removed one drive shaft from tranny side. The other long one still there. Do I have to take them both sides out? Haw can I take the long one that has bearing in the middle out of the car??? Do I have to take gear linkage shifter off tranny too? Please help


----------

